# I found an old noise-metal project good news bad news It to long for Bandcamps?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't i say I tad frustrated I found my old project whit, an old alcoholic dude, it's called *Wreckage*, reek's noise metal, drum-machine & guitar-laden, but I cannot upload it to bandcamps reason it's too long, 32.50 minutes & 50 seconds and Bandcamp can upload it because it's too long for a track, They said you most edit, your file, cut it in fragments, The problem is me and my editing dude, engineer, we dont see each other. We've fallen out.

So I can't edit it, and cut it in the smaller segment since I don't have studio equipment(bad news) . It needs editing. It needs editing a lot, the last 5 minute need to be cut, I need a studio guy into noise-metal genre!! 

If you're a noise artist whit studio gear and wont to fix this for me, I would be happy, if not I will have to check whom in my contact can do this. So what I,m trying to say is I need collaborator, a new engineer who can work with me. :tiphat:

I can make a copy in CD-R to people who care And wont to help out? Wreckage kind of a mix of Gore and Godflesh on drugs? well sort a, ultra loud ufo of a brutal skronk, heavy beyond words, I had a studio engineer but we did not get along I would not see the dude ever case close, i lost contact whit studio dude.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Wreckage noiseband another of my noise-metal ,chaos theory music oddity comming alive*

Wreckage was noise-metal perform in 1990 by me decade ago whit drum-machine laden guitar-laden band, on live jam of 32:50 min\sec, i can't compared this to anything perhaps Godflesh on drugs meet some odd Japanese noise-punk band.That is all instrumental to worship Gore(from Venlo from The Netherlands).

This is one heck of a heavy chunk of brutal skronk bass, is loud guitar is wailing like hell heaten,.

p.s Message me if you want to hear this because I can't post it on bandcamps das jam ischt too long ,Im sorry.
But you can get a cd-rif you wont.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here some WRECKAGE demo Of Noise-metal , loud ,cruchy stuff remind us of Godflesh street cleaner Locust Furnace and other stuff a la sauce Dutch Gore my favorite noise-metal purist band all instrumental , well like em... in 1987 wrede the cruel peace double albums but mix whit drum machine aggression, needless to says this music is ment to be heard lour, whit sub hofer to the max,if AMPLIFIED AND BASS HEAVY, yah im so happy , i knew i could find a way to share my work youtube is cool for this.

Ihope this work out great, please let's me know if this download was a succes sooner or later,


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Here some WRECKAGE demo Of Noise-metal , loud ,cruchy stuff remind us of Godflesh street cleaner Locust Furnace and other stuff a la sauce Dutch Gore my favorite noise-metal purist band all instrumental , well like em... in 1987 wrede the cruel peace double albums but mix whit drum machine aggression, needless to says this music is ment to be heard lour, whit sub hofer to the max,if AMPLIFIED AND BASS HEAVY, yah im so happy , i knew i could find a way to share my work youtube is cool for this.
> 
> I hope this work out great, please lets me know if this download was a success sooner or later,


I could not, unfortunately, download this if I send the CD-R to someone can someone help out put this on youtube for me, please help me uploads, j'ai trimmé 24heure de temps pour le télécharger sur youtube, and it would show always no data here the deal if you can do just this than message me privately, like deprofundis no problem send me CD-R of Wreckage I will put it on youtube for you no problem?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I could not, unfortunately, download this if I send the CD-R to someone can someone help out put this on youtube for me, please help me uploads, j'ai trimmé 24heure de temps pour le télécharger sur youtube, and it would show always no data here the deal if you can do just this than message me privately, like deprofundis no problem send me CD-R of Wreckage I will put it on youtube for you no problem?


I edited it, cut some part here is WRECKAGE ementia Infernalis , a noise-metal|sludge band from 1993-1994


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/...HYudMc11MHtBL-GmR-DVz_7aNgBrM49l9Jx-TALYSOWWM


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/dementia-infernalis


----------

